# Ansonia Mantle Clock



## Jonzjob (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an Ansonia mantle clock. It's age? About 100 years, may be more as it is a family thingy and handed down. The case is cast iron with either dark marble or granite set either side of the face.

I have taken it into a clock/watch repairer near us and he said that it needs rebushing. He also said that it isn't anything special and was the equivalent of a Smiths everyday clock, thousands made sort of thing. I can't give many details at the moment as it is the repairers at the moment.

What I was wondering is would it be possible for me to do the rebush job and if so where would I get the bushes from? I have a workshop for my wood work and wood turning and I am a retired IBM mainframe hardware service engineer. So I am used to working with smallish pieces. In fact, I am part way through making a clock completely from wood! A long term project..

Any ideas would be greatfully accepted, thank you.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome John - I too have an Ansonia clock which I can't have repaired. True, they were made in hundreds, the company machinery sold to the Ruskies eventually. I keep mine, because my great







grandmother bought back from China brand new. Have a chat with Meadows & Passmore, I'm sure they can help. http://www.m-p.co.uk. Have you stripped a clock before, not so easy with a striking clock. I'm sure other members will help even more, Good luck.

Please delete link if not allowed Mods

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR coming across service info for Ansonia clocks on 'tinternet a couple of times - - a bit of Googling might help? :yes:

And it was freebie stuff too! Early stuff for clockmakers


----------

